# Can anyone recommend a good orthopedic doctor



## TT365

Hi All,

My wife has been suffering with knee pain after running on the treadmill a week ago (never had it before) she hasn't run since and has mostly rested and worn a support but she now needs to see someone. It's covered on our insurance so that isn't an issue but can anyone recommend someone/somewhere where they have had good service?

I personally have had so so experiences out here (not the same kind of injury) which have included every test under the sun (?money making?) but no remedial guidance what so ever.

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## thrillHOUSE!!

I am not doctor but suffered many a sports injury. I think 1 week since the cause of the injury is too short of a time frame to see an Orthopedic Doctor.

Back home I would recommend visiting the physio first. It's a LOT cheaper and a lot faster to get an appointment.

Out of curiosity where in the pain in the knee?


----------



## QOFE

Wouldn't you need a doctor to establish the extent of the injury first?

Dr Jussi Rantanen at UPANDRUNNING comes highly recommended:

Dr Jussi Rantanen


----------



## thrillHOUSE!!

QOFE said:


> Wouldn't you need a doctor to establish the extent of the injury first?
> 
> Dr Jussi Rantanen at UPANDRUNNING comes highly recommended:
> 
> Dr Jussi Rantanen


I have never claimed off my medical insurance, but i agree with you I believe you need to see a doctor before the next stage in here in UAE.

Back home I wouldn't waste my time on Physician/GP for a sports injury.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Best I know is Dr Tarabichi at Burjeel.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

+1 for Up and Running practice on the Al Wasl Road


----------



## Bigjimbo

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Best I know is Dr Tarabichi at Burjeel.
> Cheers
> Steve


This. I had exactly the same problem as the OP. Treadmill running and knee was broken after. Went to a hospital who wanted to explore with keyhole surgery after a CT scan showed nothing. Was gonna cost 27k! Went to Taribichi and he saw noting wrong. Did some physio and now am fine....


----------



## nagib_91

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Best I know is Dr Tarabichi at Burjeel.
> Cheers
> Steve


I second that but beware they are pricey.


----------



## ccr

Just had a shoulder surgery 2 months ago (following another friend's surgery), I recommend Med-Care Orthopedic hospital at the corner of SHZ and Safa park.

They have various specialists for different parts of the bodies, MRI, X-ray, etc. in one place...


----------



## GreenZ

ccr said:


> Just had a shoulder surgery 2 months ago (following another friend's surgery), I recommend Med-Care Orthopedic hospital at the corner of SHZ and Safa park.
> 
> They have various specialists for different parts of the bodies, MRI, X-ray, etc. in one place...


Hi CCR. Can you tell me which doctor performed the surgery? Also your experience. I need a similar surgery. Thx.


----------



## GreenZ

ccr said:


> Just had a shoulder surgery 2 months ago (following another friend's surgery), I recommend Med-Care Orthopedic hospital at the corner of SHZ and Safa park.
> 
> They have various specialists for different parts of the bodies, MRI, X-ray, etc. in one place...


Hi ccr, Will appreciate if you could share some info about the medcare hosp. and your exp. Which doc.? How was the doc. and other staff? after care, etc. I need to go through a similar surgery. Thanks.


----------



## omar92

I recommend Dr. Tarabichi at Burjeel Hospital on SZR, and Dr. Youssef Fallaha in Welcare Hospital, Garhoud.


----------

